# Foundation Crack Repair Kits



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I used wood and concrete restoration products from Abatron for years. Great company and the products perform as promised.

That said, you must figure out why the foundation cracked and remedy that. Epoxy will not solve potentially dangerous foundation issues.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Simpson is also in this business:
http://www.strongtie.com/products/anchorsystems/adhesives/crackrepair/crack_pac_flex_h20.html
.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a same problem w/ my basement wall too. Do you recommend using a low-pressure crack injection crack repair kits or buy some cement caulking stuff at Lowe's to seal it? Lowe's stuff cost less than $20 and repair kits cost $125.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

goober1234 said:


> I tried searching around the site but didn't find anything on this, this is my first post though, so I hope it's not a repeat question.
> 
> Has anyone used any of the epoxy or polyurethane crack repair kits? I have a nice size crack in my poured concrete foundation that leaks water on occasion. Obviously I need to get it fixed, and would prefer to not have to excavate the outside if there is an easier solution. These kits are available at pretty cheap cost, but I can't seem to find anyone other than the companies that sell it talking about them which has me concerned.
> 
> ...


 

Can you define "a nice size crack"


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

The crack is about 8ft tall running the whole length of the foundation and approximately 1/8 - 1/2 inch in width.

Thanks!


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

bcdinh said:


> The crack is about 8ft tall running the whole length of the foundation and approximately 1/8 - 1/2 inch in width.
> 
> Thanks!


 
You should be able to fix that with hydraulic cement.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

Is one better then the other?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

bcdinh said:


> Is one better then the other?


 

I can't answer that,but hydraulic cement will expand in the crack to make the seal, and i know it's a lot cheaper,but it's your call.


----------

